
AP count: Over 4,500 virus patients sent to NY nursing homes - guscost
https://apnews.com/5ebc0ad45b73a899efa81f098330204c
======
stuckindoors
The hospitals were overwhelmed, with reports of EMS having to wait with
critically ill patients in ERs up to 4 hours.

Where were stable patients supposed to housed when they are better? Clearly
the hospitals were not the correct place.

I recently listened to a pediatric ICU physician from Columbia/Morgan Stanley
say that her hospital and other pediatric facilities in the city were forced
to admit many adult patients. This clearly isn't optimal, but is was
necessary.

NYC did their best to manage the situation. It was a shitty position they were
placed in.

The larger problem remains that in for profit system, hospitals are not
designed to massive influx of patients from a pandemic or a natural disaster.
They are designed to be "lean and mean". Excess supply or resources is
considered waste in normal times.

The question can also be asked were was the federal leadership in this. We
unfortunately know the answer to that.

~~~
guscost
These were not ICU patients.

[https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-
military/2020/04/14/...](https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-
military/2020/04/14/with-empty-beds-at-the-javits-center-and-on-the-comfort-
uniformed-health-workers-are-going-straight-into-nyc-hospitals/)

[https://nypost.com/2020/05/02/nyc-hotels-meant-for-
recoverin...](https://nypost.com/2020/05/02/nyc-hotels-meant-for-recovering-
coronavirus-patients-nearly-empty/)

[https://www.amny.com/coronavirus/brooklyn-field-hospital-
shu...](https://www.amny.com/coronavirus/brooklyn-field-hospital-shuts-
after-21-million-construction-and-zero-patients/)

